# visa quetion



## ZuBzEr0 (Apr 9, 2015)

hi
Iv'e been reading up about the Philippines and i am a little confused about visa's. do i need a visa to stay in the Philippines, if i am not working. i have read that no visa is required unless you are working is this true? i have not moved there yet but considering it to be with my wife.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

As a tourist you can stay and extend your tourist visa (actually a tourist visa waiver). Not sure about the exact times for UK - as I am from the US. We get 30 days on entry, 1st extension is 29 days, for a total of 59 days. After that you can extend 59 days at a time, or in some cities (not mine) 6 months at a time. I can stay 36 months then have to leave the country and come back in and start over.

If you are married you can get a 13a visa (spouse visa).

Also if you come into the country with your Filipino spouse you can get a Balikbayan stamp at the airport. It is a 1 year, no fee, no paperwork entry stamp. I am getting one next week ...I hope.... (on our way back from a Hong Kong trip)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ZuBzEr0 said:


> hi
> Iv'e been reading up about the Philippines and i am a little confused about visa's. do i need a visa to stay in the Philippines, if i am not working. i have read that no visa is required unless you are working is this true? i have not moved there yet but considering it to be with my wife.


You can stay in the Philippines for up to 30 day without a visa. After that you will require a visa, the type will depend on your circumstances. As you are married, I assume you are married to a filipina your best option would be a 13a spouse visa. It would be well worth while sort this out before you leave the UK, less hassle.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with Garry, It sounds like your serious so in order to stay here without having to make agonizing trips to update your Visa or begin to start your Immigrant paperwork I'd get that done in Scotland (or nearest location), so many documents needed and verified by your Philippine Consulate in your country, so that's where I'd start. 

Without an Immigrant card your also not able to open a bank account here, so cashing your checks can add up the money changers take from 2-6 peso's on every bill.


----------

